# Panic after a voice warning I have had 'Identity Theft'!



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am in a limbo. For the second time I have visited a website and then suddenly this female voice with a siren - like background noise and red page tells me I have had my page blocked, not to turn off computer and must phone the number (0800 051 8982) which is to sort out the problem. It is total panic stations. What I have done on the two occasion is quickly end the task to get away from the site and browser.
The first time it happened I ALSO for a security notice from my security system AVAST tell me they had blocked a Phish successfully. The second time, yesterday, I didn't get that but it said I had no security threats and I ran a scan which told me same.
ALSO the second time I phoned the number (one I just showed above) and it was supposed to be 'Windows Support). The guy had an Indian accent, and wanted to know my name and age, and if he could get onto my computer to see what had happened. Of course I declined.
So really I just am in a limbo and am not sure what to do and if anything has happened, and if it has what? Ot is a chock to hear you have had identity theft, and this is only second time it has happened in a week.
Is there any problem to worry about, and is there anything I need to do?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

When that happens, DON'T click on or try to close anything.
And definitely DON'T call any phone number that's displayed.
Simply shut down and restart your computer.

You didn't describe the websites you're visiting, so we don't know why you're having that issue.
We also don't know how well you maintain your computer, so that may be contributing to that issue.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> When that happens, DON'T click on or try to close anything.
> And definitely DON'T call any phone number that's displayed.
> Simply shut down and restart your computer.
> 
> ...


they were 'conspiracy theory' type websites. On both occasions I didn't totally shut down computer, though Tom (from New York) , a great friend I met from here, and who used to help me with SO much bless him, warned me to do exactly what you advised. (he passed away recently). And I did phone the number the last time this happened yesterday. I suspect part of the scam may have been to give them access to my computer which I declined. Sorry but I was in such panic mode both times this happened the first thing i did was end task to get me away from the page and browser. my security (AVAST) claims I have no security threats..?
How well do I maintain my computer? well I got this Desktop computer in 2006. it is XP and the browsers no longer update. it is a Dell computer. I am not sure what to do about that. it works perfectly well as a computer, but obviously needs upgrading and not being technical I do not know what that entails?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Considering that official support for Windows XP SP3 ended in April 2014 (over 5-1/2 years ago), I'm surprised you're still using it to go on-line.
Hopefully, you're not doing anything sensitive on-line, such as banking and credit card purchases.

Which browser are you using?
Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox and Google Chrome stopped supporting Windows XP SP3 a long time ago.
*Maxthon Cloud Browser 5.3.8.2000* is the only browser that I'm aware of that supports Windows XP SP3 and stays up-to-date and works with most websites.
I know that for a fact because I use Windows XP SP3 in a spare computer for testing purposes.

What's the model name and model number of your Dell?
What's the exact 7-character "service tag/serial" number on it?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

well I don't have online banking but do occasionally use my credit card to buy things yes. I became a friend a guy who was one of the technical people from here, he was called Tom (he passed away some months ago) and lived in New York, and became a good friend with him. I asked him well after 2014 if I should upgrade , and his advice was not to worry too much as he also had XP. So I have not bothered and do not know what it means. There were browser updates post 2014 but they stopped about 20017/18: Here are details Service Tag: HVZBJ2J
Is that all you need?


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

It is imperative to only use a supported operating system and web browser when interacting with cyberspace, and most particularly so if one is doing anything involving online purchases, online banking, or using secure patient portals.

Given that Black Friday is tomorrow and Cyber Monday comes on its heels three days later, you would be very wise if you actually upgrade your computer, as anything that came with XP will cost far more to make compatible with Windows 10, if it even can be, than new equipment will cost. And you get a better computer in the bargain.

You have received the best, and only, advice to follow from @flavallee in regard to what you should do after receiving any sort of, "You're computer is/could be infected," warning as a pop up while browsing, whether it has a recorded voice or not - NOTHING. I do suggest that people exit their browsers and shut down, preferably just by doing the system shut down and letting it close out all open programs. You want to touch as little as you can as these crooks that do this stuff can have some "very creative" ways to infect your system, including by adding things like close buttons that don't - but install something.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to that service tag number, you have THIS *Dell Dimension 3100/E310* desktop.
According to its warranty section, it was purchased in October 2006 in the U.K..
Is all that correct?

You didn't say which browser and which version of it you're using to go on-line.
As I previously said, *Maxthon Cloud Browser 5.3.8.2000* is the only known up-to-date browser that's supported by Windows XP SP3.

You're doing credit card purchases?
Yikes! 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Let me try understand what you mean: by 'supported operating system' what do you mean?
I do not have online banking, but sometimes I will use my debit card to buy things. 

I am not entirely understanding latter advice. you seem to advise upgrading my computer. How do you mean, the one I already have? Sorry I just do not understand what you are advising? Are you telling me i need to but another computer and throw this one away?


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

Getting a new machine is precisely what I'd advise. You have hardware that is well past the reliable service period and that is running an operating system that has been out of support for years. The web browser you're using (or very likely using) has been out of support for years. Anything from the XP era is security Swiss cheese.

Even trying to update that system would not be cost effective. Getting a new computer is your best use of money to solve the myriad issues related to the system you are currently using.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> According to that service tag number, you have THIS *Dell Dimension 3100/E310* desktop.
> According to its warranty section, it was purchased in October 2006 in the U.K..
> Is all that correct?
> 
> ...


you are really worrying me now!!

Yes it is the Dell model you say. And was purchased in 2006.
The browsers I use are Firefox and Google Chrome. Not sure which versions but both do not now update for XP. Out of the two GC seems to be able to download videos etc.
So you recommend I use the Maxthon Browser now. I live in UK by the way. I have never heard of it till now....What is point having AVAST security if you are saying using a debit card is dangerous?


britekguy said:


> Getting a new machine is precisely what I'd advise. You have hardware that is well past the reliable service period and that is running an operating system that has been out of support for years. The web browser you're using (or very likely using) has been out of support for years. Anything from the XP era is security Swiss cheese.
> 
> Even trying to update that system would not be cost effective. Getting a new computer is your best use of money to solve the myriad issues related to the system you are currently using.





britekguy said:


> Getting a new machine is precisely what I'd advise. You have hardware that is well past the reliable service period and that is running an operating system that has been out of support for years. The web browser you're using (or very likely using) has been out of support for years. Anything from the XP era is security Swiss cheese.
> 
> Even trying to update that system would not be cost effective. Getting a new computer is your best use of money to solve the myriad issues related to the system you are currently using.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I just think what a WASTE. Talk about planned obsolescence! The actual machine is fine, and it cost hundreds!!! So how do I tthen get all my data from this one onto a new machine?? is there no cheaper easier way of upgrading than having buy a whole new computer? And how long will THAT one last before I have to bin it?
IF I need one like you say, I think I would choose Dell again, but I would want to get one with an operating system that is gonna last, IE right from its beginnings.
So questions I think I am asking are:
1) is it THE only way for me to get a new computer?
2) How do I get all the data, my files etc from this onto that one?



xyl3 said:


> you are really worrying me now!!
> 
> Yes it is the Dell model you say. And was purchased in 2006.
> The browsers I use are Firefox and Google Chrome. Not sure which versions but both do not now update for XP. Out of the two GC seems to be able to download videos etc.
> So you recommend I use the Maxthon Browser now. I live in UK by the way. I have never heard of it till now....What is point having AVAST security if you are saying using a debit card is dangerous?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your *Dell Dimension 3100/E310* desktop is 13 years old, so its hardware is too old and too slow to support Windows 10.

Considering you've been using Windows XP SP3 all these years, and it's obvious you're not computer-knowledgeable, you would be lost with using Windows 10.

If you want to stick with and keeping using Windows XP SP3, that's your choice, but you should NOT be doing any credit card purchases with it.

You might be able to use the *Mozilla Firefox* and *Google Chrome* browsers, but they are obviously very outdated versions.

It's not our intent to upset or anger you.
It's our intent to speak truth to you.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Your *Dell Dimension 3100/E310* desktop is 13 years old, so its hardware is too old and too slow to support Windows 10.
> 
> Considering you've been using Windows XP SP3 all these years, and it's obvious you're not computer-knowledgeable, you would be lost with using Windows 10.
> 
> ...


No, I want the truth and am not angered whatsoever. I was just saying I was shocked to know that. Suerely I am though capable of using a new computer. I am sure there are people even less tech savvy then me using state of the art computers?...I just need now to know what to do. Tom who I mentioned was VERY knowledgeable and I always went to him for help, and he saved me hundreds of pounds after a very severe viral attack in 2011. Like I say I WAS concerned about the XP thing but he was never as inistant as what I am getting here, so this is what I mean about being shocked
Now first question. That browser you mention. Is it safe to do credit card purchases on that?
I HATE s actual shopping and really want a computer I can trust to do that online.
So next steps: get in touch with Dell and ask advice about a new computer, and how to put all my files etc onto the new one? The first time a guy came to install it and so most likely could advise me on that, yes?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry to interject and I know this is off-topic but you mentioned Tom and I believe you're referring to Throoper, is that correct? Are you saying he passed away? I ask because he's one of our Trusted Advisors and I wasn't aware of his passing.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes Tom Throoper! Yes I was told he had had a stroke and died. His wife emailed me. Were you not informed? I was totally shocked and upset. I considered him a dear friend. He helped me SO much and had a great sense of humour. I had only recently lost my mum so it was painful for losing Tom also.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No, we weren't aware. I'm very sorry to hear this news but thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Instead of buying a brand new Dell desktop which comes with Windows 10 and a lot of useless apps and bloatware, you might consider buying a refurbished Dell desktop which comes with Windows 10 and without all that clutter. 
I've been buying nothing but refurbished Dells since 2011, and have saved a lot of money in the process.

Since you live in the U.K, I don't know how many choices are available to you, but you might start out by checking with the Dell and Newegg sites.
https://www.dell.com/en-uk
https://www.newegg.com/global/uk-en/

Once you find what you want, someone should be able to help you transfer and backup your personal data.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Getting back to your thread, when an operating system is no longer supported, it means that there are no further updates being provided by Microsoft. The same applies when saying a browser doesn't support XP, it means there are no updates for it to run on that operating system. Most of the updates for both the operating systems and browsers are to "patch" vulnerabilities that have been detected by their developers which can be (and regularly are) exploited by malware.

Every operating system has what's called a lifecycle, which involves two projected dates. One is for full mainstream support and the second is for extended support. Mainstream support means they can issue changes or updates that add features or fix some issues as well as security patches. Extended support means you will only get security updates. Once that ends the system becomes very vulnerable with no further security patches. I also don't advise using it for online banking or purchases. For me, I wouldn't even use it on the Internet but a lot depends on your browsing habits and how careful you are about clicking on links that come up in web searches, etc

Windows 10 is a bit different in that Microsoft is updating it by issuing updates to the operating system to create new versions or sort of new operating systems without actually having to purchase and reinstall a new one.

Hardware gets outdated as well since the newer operating systems perform differently and hardware is manufactured for utmost performance on the current versions of Windows it's to be run on. Like everything else, newer versions are better, faster, have a higher capacity, etc. and that's why older hardware may have a difficult time keeping up or even running at all.

I would also recommend purchasing a new system with Windows 10 pre-installed and you should be good for a long time with that.

Edit: I just read flavallee's post after posting mine and you can go refurbished if you like. I prefer new but it depends on your budget as well.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I would like to ask this please: So everyone agrees it is more cost effective for me to buy a new computer rather than try and upgrade my old one? 

So who do you recommend (I live in UK by the way) which has decent desktop, reasonably priced, computers (I do not want a Mac) and good customer service? 

What do I use my computer for? I never do gaming. I use it for research, my files, general internet surfing and being able to view videos, and of course use it to make safe purchases for shopping. But I am not a mad consumer by any means. 

I want a desktop because I do not want WIFI. 

I WAS thinking of looking to Dell to get another one like this one, and Googled 'Dell Customer care is good' and yet found link after link saying they were terrible, and Trustpilot has given them about on star!!!
Any help is very appreciated...


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> Getting back to your thread, when an operating system is no longer supported, it means that there are no further updates being provided by Microsoft. The same applies when saying a browser doesn't support XP, it means there are no updates for it to run on that operating system. Most of the updates for both the operating systems and browsers are to "patch" vulnerabilities that have been detected by their developers which can be (and regularly are) exploited by malware.
> 
> Every operating system has what's called a lifecycle, which involves two projected dates. One is for full mainstream support and the second is for extended support. Mainstream support means they can issue changes or updates that add features or fix some issues as well as security patches. Extended support means you will only get security updates. Once that ends the system becomes very vulnerable with no further security patches. I also don't advise using it for online banking or purchases. For me, I wouldn't even use it on the Internet but a lot depends on your browsing habits and how careful you are about clicking on links that come up in web searches, etc
> 
> ...


Not suree if this message came after or before my latest one. OK let me try understand your advice. my head is mush at the best of times.... think I now realize I need a new operating system/computer. You say Windows 10 would give me a long time computing? What do you mean by "pre - installed"?

Amd what does "refurbishment" mean? Please can you explain why you would prefer new instead?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Give me a few minutes to browse through the U.K. Newegg site, then I'll provide you with a few refurbished desktop models.

Legitimate refurbishing companies re-condition used computers and replace/upgrade certain hardware components in them as needed.
They also re-install the Windows operating system, but without all the bloatware that new ones come with. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Instead of buying a brand new Dell desktop which comes with Windows 10 and a lot of useless apps and bloatware, you might consider buying a refurbished Dell desktop which comes with Windows 10 and without all that clutter.
> I've been buying nothing but refurbished Dells since 2011, and have saved a lot of money in the process.
> 
> Since you live in the U.K, I don't know how many choices are available to you, but you might start out by checking with the Dell and Newegg sites.
> ...


Sorry I only just noticed your post. OK, I just explained to Cookiegal that I WAS plannting to go back to DELL, but I just Googled 'DELL great customer support" (which is what I really meed) and expecting to find poistive links but everyone I have seen have dire things to say about Dell, and trust pilot give them about one star!! So that is not very encouraging.... 
HOWEVER you receommend buying a "refurbished Dell desktop with Windows 10? What does refurbished mean? And would I get any discount with them taking my old computer do you know...I tried to phone DELL a while ago but they have finished for the day. it is 5:37 pm here...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Microsoft has said (but can change their mind of course) that Windows 10 would be the last operating system. So instead of making people buy new ones all the time they will continue with updated versions of Windows 10 that will continuously be provided by Microsoft. So in theory, you shouldn't have to purchase a new operating system in the future but I wouldn't hold my breath on that one.

Pre-installed just means buy a computer that has Windows installed on it already so it comes with it. That would be the case anyway if you bought a big brand name.

Refurbished means the parts are remachined and/or clean or whatever they need to do to make them physically newer but it can't upgrade their performance capacity unless the crud was interfering with it. 

You're going to get a lot of different opinions when asking about what computer to buy. You will also get a lot of different reviews on customer service. Every manufacturer has had good reviews and bad ones. I prefer the Lenovo brand but I'm not a hardware expert so it's merely based on my own experience of not having had any issues with the two I've had. There will be some good Black Friday Deals tomorrow so just go with the best you can get for the amount you can spend.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Any one of THESE 3 *Dell OptiPlex 7040* desktops should do fine for you.

They all have a 6th generation Intel Core i5 processor and 12 GB of DDR4 RAM.

The 2 more expensive ones have a solid state drive(SSD), so one of them would be my choice.



----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

I have to say that I disagree with @flavallee with regard to a Windows XP user being lost under Windows 10, particularly if one were to use a shell with it like Classic Shell or Start10 (which, by the way, I don't recommend - it's better to learn the differences in the native Windows 10 UI, and which aren't all that difficult for a long time Windows user). It generally takes a couple of weeks to adjust to the differences, but everything you are already familiar with is still "in there, somewhere" but how you get to it has changed at times.

As to WiFi, you'll be hard pressed to find any computer, desktop or laptop, that doesn't have WiFi capability these days. Whether one uses it, or connects via ethernet, is an entirely different matter, as they'll all have network cards that support a wired connection, too.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee, THANKS for checking out those refurbished computers for me! I am really flustered just buying simple things usually, never mind what I call big buys, so I really appreciate help with this. Am always wary of being ripped off. As you may know I am not technically savvy much, so can you explain what is so good about "(SSD)"? To remind you, I never do gaming, and use them for using internet, research, my files, and watching videos, and streams...


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

britekguy said:


> I have to say that I disagree with @flavallee with regard to a Windows XP user being lost under Windows 10, particularly if one were to use a shell with it like Classic Shell or Start10 (which, by the way, I don't recommend - it's better to learn the differences in the native Windows 10 UI, and which aren't all that difficult for a long time Windows user). It generally takes a couple of weeks to adjust to the differences, but everything you are already familiar with is still "in there, somewhere" but how you get to it has changed at times.
> 
> As to WiFi, you'll be hard pressed to find any computer, desktop or laptop, that doesn't have WiFi capability these days. Whether one uses it, or connects via ethernet, is an entirely different matter, as they'll all have network cards that support a wired connection, too.


Regarding WIFI. I mean that I do not want it, I am sure many devices are made to use it, but I try as much as possible not to. 
OK, I am really sorry but am struggling to know what you mean regarding the rest of what you say. So just to be clear: you did say I would need a new machine ? So how does that , what you are saying, relate to getting one. Falvallee is recommending a refurbished computer. I find all this technical talk quite confusing at times. I hope you have patience with me


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

The short, non-technical version of what I said is that I have yet to see an XP user who goes straight to Windows 10 not be able to do so with relative ease. There are changes in the UI (sorry, I should have written out User Interface, at least once - which is what you interact with via the screen, mouse, and keyboard) but they're far from impossible to cope with.

And, again, with regard to WiFi whether you want it or not it will most likely be a feature of any computer you can buy these days, desktop or laptop. One does not have to use it. Very much like it's difficult these days to find any newer automobile without electric windows it is difficult these days to find any computer that doesn't come with a WiFi card installed as part of the deal.

I, personally, am typing this message from a refurbished HP laptop. I have often suggested that folks consider factory refurbished machines if they're looking to save money and get more "bang for the buck/pound" than you can get buying brand new. And, in my experience, factory refurbished machines are indistinguishable from new.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> Microsoft has said (but can change their mind of course) that Windows 10 would be the last operating system. So instead of making people buy new ones all the time they will continue with updated versions of Windows 10 that will continuously be provided by Microsoft. So in theory, you shouldn't have to purchase a new operating system in the future but I wouldn't hold my breath on that one.
> 
> Pre-installed just means buy a computer that has Windows installed on it already so it comes with it. That would be the case anyway if you bought a big brand name.
> 
> ...


Obviously if I go along with flavellee's refurbished computer recommendation it will all be re-installed? ...I have had very good experience with the Dell computer, and the customer service was very good back then in 2006. But that was kinda right at beginning of computers in a way...things can change....I am So not a Black Friday kind of person. I hate consumerism, and but now feel a pressure to 'get a bargain'?? I don't even know where to look. Flavellee has recommended some computers to look at. ....OMG am so confused!


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

britekguy said:


> The short, non-technical version of what I said is that I have yet to see an XP user who goes straight to Windows 10 not be able to do so with relative ease. There are changes in the UI (sorry, I should have written out User Interface, at least once - which is what you interact with via the screen, mouse, and keyboard) but they're far from impossible to cope with.
> 
> And, again, with regard to WiFi whether you want it or not it will most likely be a feature of any computer you can buy these days, desktop or laptop. One does not have to use it. Very much like it's difficult these days to find any newer automobile without electric windows it is difficult these days to find any computer that doesn't come with a WiFi card installed as part of the deal.
> 
> I, personally, am typing this message from a refurbished HP laptop. I have often suggested that folks consider factory refurbished machines if they're looking to save money and get more "bang for the buck/pound" than you can get buying brand new. And, in my experience, factory refurbished machines are indistinguishable from new.


OK I think I understand a little better now... You are now second person recommending refurbished, so it seems I am leaning that way very much! Do they also come in sales too do you know. I mean could I haggle Dell to let me have one at a sale price considering it is 'Black Friday tomoz?? I have to ask  Now regarding all I have, files, images, etc, on my present computer how does that get put into a new refurbished one? How does one go about that?

AND meanshwile I am guessing I need to get on the browser recommend that is only one that has updates for XP?


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

To be perfectly honest, I have no idea as to whether "Black Friday" sales extend to outlets beyond the USA, though I'd be surprised if they didn't. The way to find out is to look on the Dell UK website tomorrow and see if they have special deals for the day. They might also do the same thing on Cyber Monday, if that's now an international thing, too.

Since you have a desktop, and are acquiring a desktop, it is easy to take the hard drive from your current system and install it in the new one to copy your data over. But, just based on what you have offered so far, I would encourage you to either hire a local IT tech, or ask one of your friends who's computer savvy to assist with this.

I will make no recommendations in relation to anything under Windows XP. My personal belief is that trying to keep long out of support OSes in use is a disservice to all involved.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Considering that official support for Windows XP SP3 ended in April 2014 (over 5-1/2 years ago), I'm surprised you're still using it to go on-line.
> Hopefully, you're not doing anything sensitive on-line, such as banking and credit card purchases.
> 
> Which browser are you using?
> ...


I have I think just downloaded the Maxthon Cloud Browser but it now seems to be wanting me to register? Is that what you do?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

britekguy said:


> To be perfectly honest, I have no idea as to whether "Black Friday" sales extend to outlets beyond the USA, though I'd be surprised if they didn't. The way to find out is to look on the Dell UK website tomorrow and see if they have special deals for the day. They might also do the same thing on Cyber Monday, if that's now an international thing, too.
> 
> Since you have a desktop, and are acquiring a desktop, it is easy to take the hard drive from your current system and install it in the new one to copy your data over. But, just based on what you have offered so far, I would encourage you to either hire a local IT tech, or ask one of your friends who's computer savvy to assist with this.
> 
> I will make no recommendations in relation to anything under Windows XP. My personal belief is that trying to keep long out of support OSes in use is a disservice to all involved.


Well I am going to contact DELL tomorrow so I can mention the refurbished models flavalee recommends and see if they would further give me a sale price. It's worth an ask. I do not have ANY computer savvy friends which is why I value places like this It is VERY hard to know who to trust. Tom Thrpper who was connected with here and we became friends saved me hundreds because those less compassionate computer people were ready to ripp me off! ...I will hope for more specialt help to know what to do regarding DIY help to cope my data to a refurbished computer. ALL I know vaguely there are 'drives' that are small and you can copy data onto them? MAYBE Dell would be able to help with it...??


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

AT the moment I am cofused about the XP friendly browser I have just downlaoded. How to use it? It had this thing asking me to register. I left the page and came to this forum. Now it has disappeared and l;eft with this list of options. basically I am confused. I have three other browsers, FF, GC and Opera and I don't remember having trouble using them st4raight away. please see attached...its thumbnail is on the desktop but it seems to want my phone number and to register. I do not own a mobile phone. only have a landline


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Usually you can skip the registration, it should be optional.

I too use refurbished machines. My current desktop is from 2009. Computers last a long time. Only problem is that newer operating systems don't support very old hardware.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

lunarlander said:


> Usually you can skip the registration, it should be optional.
> 
> I too use refurbished machines. My current desktop is from 2009. Computers last a long time. Only problem is that newer operating systems don't support very old hardware.


Well its thumbnail appears to be on my desktop but when I slick to open it nothing is happening...

OK here is what is presently got me confused. I was recommended getting a refurbished computer. I have been shown about three recommended models, and so am going to ask about this tomorrow when I contact DELL..But I am very wanting to learn the way to transfer all my files from my old computer to the refurbished one. I would sooner ask here, because if I rely on asking DELL they may try make it into a money spinner. IE charge for helping me do it or whatever. Is it hard to do? If I can do it myself I would need to ask how and what I need to do it? what is best equipment for doing this?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

According to this page : http://support.feelpcs.com/pc-spec/Dimension3100/specs0.htm , your computer has the older IDE hard drive connectors. The connectors have changed to the smaller SATA. So you won't be able to connect that hard drive to the new system. Get a USB memory stick, and manually copy all your data to it. Then insert it into the new system, copy and paste, and move things that way. Note, you cannot copy programs that way, programs need to be installed.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

lunarlander said:


> According to this page : http://support.feelpcs.com/pc-spec/Dimension3100/specs0.htm , your computer has the older IDE hard drive connectors. The connectors have changed to the smaller SATA. So you won't be able to connect that hard drive to the new system. Get a USB memory stick, and manually copy all your data to it. Then insert it into the new system, copy and paste, and move things that way. Note, you cannot copy programs that way, programs need to be installed.


Oh wow, OK! And that's for sure is it? I need a USB memory stick? They all the same type? I have a LOT of files...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've been using computers since August 1997 and consider myself pretty knowledgeable.
Even at that, it took me awhile to figure out how to set up and navigate through the *Maxthon Cloud Browser 5.3.8.2000* browser when I installed it the first time.
I've since installed it several times in Windows XP SP3 and Windows Vista SP2 test computers, so I've become familiar with it now, and the setup and navigation process goes much quicker.
There's no need to register it during the install process.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Any one of THESE 3 *Dell OptiPlex 7040* desktops should do fine for you.
> 
> They all have a 6th generation Intel Core i5 processor and 12 GB of DDR4 RAM.
> 
> ...


OK, I just contacted DELL and asked about a refurbished computer, and he recommended this one: Inspiron 3470 Intel Pentium Gold Processor; 3.7 ghz; Windows 10 Home; 1TB; 4G of RAM + wireless card, comes with keyboard and mouse, and DVD writer. £300
O mentioned to him the models you recommended me and he has given me a different number to contact as he doesn't have the info on them. Before I do that I just want to know your thoughts on the model this guy has told me about?...He said they do not install it for me. The first time I got the computer from Dell (which was new) a guy came round to set it up.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It has a weaker processor and not enough RAM and a smaller case.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## britekguy (Oct 25, 2019)

I would not even consider a Pentium-class processor at this point in time. Also of the "antiquated" class of machine.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

xyl3 said:


> OK, I just contacted DELL and asked about a refurbished computer, and he recommended this one: Inspiron 3470 Intel Pentium Gold Processor; 3.7 ghz; Windows 10 Home; 1TB; 4G of RAM + wireless card, comes with keyboard and mouse, and DVD writer. £300
> O mentioned to him the models you recommended me and he has given me a different number to contact as he doesn't have the info on them. Before I do that I just want to know your thoughts on the model this guy has told me about?...He said they do not install it for me. The first time I got the computer from Dell (which was new) a guy came round to set it up.





britekguy said:


> I would not even consider a Pentium-class processor at this point in time. Also of the "antiquated" class of machine.





xyl3 said:


> OK, I just contacted DELL and asked about a refurbished computer, and he recommended this one: Inspiron 3470 Intel Pentium Gold Processor; 3.7 ghz; Windows 10 Home; 1TB; 4G of RAM + wireless card, comes with keyboard and mouse, and DVD writer. £300
> O mentioned to him the models you recommended me and he has given me a different number to contact as he doesn't have the info on them. Before I do that I just want to know your thoughts on the model this guy has told me about?...He said they do not install it for me. The first time I got the computer from Dell (which was new) a guy came round to set it up.


OK THANK YOU very much for your warning.... so I am then very interested in the models you recommended. Out of the two you recommended from the three which one would you choose?...sorry not digging how these posts qwork. I am replying under flavella but not being connected with right post. TO FLAVELLA, also r thanking you for your info. Out of the two models you recommended (from the thress) which would you choose?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

How do I know all the data I have on this old one will fit on the one I get?...sorry if it's a dumb question, but feel the need to ask it...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Disregard this reply which I've deleted.
I have to keep switching between the U.S. and U.K. Newegg sites, and the links are not displaying properly.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Disregard this reply which I've deleted.
> I have to keep switching between the U.S. and U.K. Newegg sites, and the links are not displaying properly.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


well recently you recommended me three refurbished machines, but said out of the three you liked two because they had a SSD. So when I spoke to the guy at DELL this morning and mentioned about them, he gave me a phone number and its area code is Warrington which is a town next t me here in Manchester. Here's your post quote:

*Any one of THESE 3 Dell OptiPlex 7040 desktops should do fine for you.

They all have a 6th generation Intel Core i5 processor and 12 GB of DDR4 RAM.*

The 2 more expensive ones have a solid state drive(SSD), so one of them would be my choice."""" SSD lol. So I am just wondering which of the two you personally prefer? And I am also just wondering if the data I have on this one (I don't know if it is THAT much or whatever) will fit into another and how to know this. I am not sure if it is even a right question to ask, but if I don't ask it save any probs post purchase...
Like I may have said. I have only had this computer. it was new and installed by a DELL technician in 2006.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The most expensive of the 3 *Dell OptiPlex 7040* desktops that I recommended has 2 storage drives:
1 TB hard disk drive(HDD)
1 TB solid state drive(SSD)

The hard disk drive in your 13-year old *Dell Dimension 3100/E310* desktop is very likely a much smaller capacity one.
There's no fear of any of those 3 Dells not having enough capacity for your personal data.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

You'll want to back up your data if you have files you don't want to lose. An external USB drive would be a good choice. Then you can use it to transfer data to the new computer.

What kind of files do you have? Documents? Pictures? Music? Videos? CAD drawings? ISO downloads?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

AmyToo said:


> You'll want to back up your data if you have files you don't want to lose. An external USB drive would be a good choice. Then you can use it to transfer data to the new computer.
> 
> What kind of files do you have? Documents? Pictures? Music? Videos? CAD drawings? ISO downloads?


Not sure what ISO downloads are, but yea a mixture of documents, pictures, videos (what are CAD drawings?)... what i am VERY nervous about is that , OK say I get the new machine, I am very not confident knowing what to do to install it and get the internet connected, all that. When I phoned DELL about a refurbished computer (whch flavella does not recommend) they said they didn't install it. They did in 2006, but it was a new built one. So it getting help to know how to set it up, and then knowing how to use a USB drive...


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> The most expensive of the 3 *Dell OptiPlex 7040* desktops that I recommended has 2 storage drives:
> 1 TB hard disk drive(HDD)
> 1 TB solid state drive(SSD)
> 
> ...


Sorry for a late response. Thank you very much for helping me with this. I am going to echkout that computer. As I just told another, once I have it the next thing i am wary about is knowing how to set it all up + transferring my date onto it. Any idea? What would you do ifyou, like me, knew about using a computer, but not the technical side, and you get a machine delivered. what now??


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Whether you buy a refurbished or a new computer, you need "hands on" help to get it set up and get your personal data transferred from one to the other.
It's not something that we can do for you or walk you through from here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Whether you buy a refurbished or a new computer, you need "hands on" help to get it set up and get your personal data transferred from one to the other.
> It's not something that we can do for you or walk you through from here.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks  please can you let me know what you think of this place. Maybe I could seek the help from here? https://www.gapcsupport.co.uk/services/home-computer-support.html

and here at Manchester University http://www.itservices.manchester.ac.uk/cybersecurity/advice/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not a fan of those types of supports, so I can't recommend either of them.
Allowing strangers to remote-access your computer is something I definitely don't recommend.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> I'm not a fan of those types of supports, so I can't recommend either of them.
> Allowing strangers to remote-access your computer is something I definitely don't recommend.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


so what kind of supporty would you accept then? I mean one of them was a university. they cannot be trusted? the guy who installed this computer who worked for DELL...he coulda been an undercover hacker. things is i NEED support... I am feeling in a corner at the moment


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The Manchester University only offers support to staff and students. Are you one?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

lunarlander said:


> The Manchester University only offers support to staff and students. Are you one?


Ohhh no, really. I had just glanced at it. Maybe though if I contact them they could tell me of a possible other help which I can trust? ...Juasst wondering, if you were looking for what I am looking for what terms would you search? 'computer help'?


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

It's similar to finding other service providers like plumbers, electricians, appliance repair people. Ask family, friends, and neighbors. Search online and get references. 

If there's an Apple store near by, you could by an Apple device and their premium support which would provide these services.

If there's a local university or community college, call to see if they offer services by students or for community residents. 

If you're older or disabled, is there a social services organization that might help?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

AmyToo said:


> It's similar to finding other service providers like plumbers, electricians, appliance repair people. Ask family, friends, and neighbors. Search online and get references.
> 
> If there's an Apple store near by, you could by an Apple device and their premium support which would provide these services.
> 
> ...


Thanks for these ideas! I am putting the feelers out, and will find out. One group who iffer free services sounded good BUT for some reason they will not allow their volunteers to go into other people's houses for "safety reasons"...!! times we live in I suppose


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am DELIGHTED to say that I have found a place which has volunteers willing to help people install computers etc!! It is for all the UK, and so it would be great if you could file this info for any people from the UK seeking similar help? Here's the website: *ABILITY NET *https://abilitynet.org.uk/at-home/about-our-volunteers


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm glad to hear you found an organization who's willing to help you with your computer issues. 
Good luck. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> I'm glad to hear you found an organization who's willing to help you with your computer issues.
> Good luck.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks man  Yeah it made my day finding it!


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi everyone. OK I have ordered a new box, and my next thing is to know a good mouse to get. I am confused about this because I still have the one I originally got with my first computer from Dell in 2006 !!! And it is C R A P now, and times sure have moved on. So mucyh so I am at a loss to know what to buy. I know I want a wired mouse..Now there is a guy helping me, but he is not allowed to actually pick one out. But I showed him one from ebay which was optical mouse about £4:95. He said it woulda been made it China, and being cheap won't be that great but it will do. Well I hate China and do not wanna buy anything from there, and I think after all this time I deserve to treat myself to a decent one. But when I scrolled down the ebay list I saw the same cheap one at more expensive prices so now i am confused even more!! I do not know the criteria to judge if a mouse IS more expensive but ALSO worth it. So if anyone could take a look for me and tell me what is good. I would really appreciate it. of course it would help if it is UK seller because i would get it delivered quicker..SoI know I want wired, and I am not into gaming (every mouse I see they go on how fggreat it is for gaming...??) I just want to good mouse


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A *Logitech* USB wired optical mouse should do fine for you.
Depending on which model you choose, it will cost you only $10 - $15.
THIS is the model I use when I want to use a wired mouse instead of a wireless mouse.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> A *Logitech* USB wired optical mouse should do fine for you.
> Depending on which model you choose, it will cost you only $10 - $15.
> THIS is the model I use when I want to use a wired mouse instead of a wireless mouse.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks. Is it optical (whatever that means? laser??)? does it have a ball, and does it need a mat?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes, it's optical.

Unless your desk has a glass top or some other reflective top, you shouldn't need a mouse pad.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Yes, it's optical.
> 
> Unless your desk has a glass top or some other reflective top, you shouldn't need a mouse pad.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


wow this is mad confusing to me. As I had said, the other guy who is helping me with the computer stuff is making out that the cheaper the mouse it is 'not that great'. OK. You have recommended the product you use. So, I searched it at Ebay, and as you will see the model is VERY cheap from the first seller, but far more expensive second etc. I don't understand?? Please will you take a look??? : https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...1313&_nkw=Logitech+Corded+Mouse+M100&_sacat=0


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

On sites like eBay and Amazon, etc. the sellers can sell for any price they want if people are willing to pay it and haven't done their homework. If you're looking at a specific model then you need to verify what the manufacturer's suggested retail price is and what big box stores are selling it for so you get an idea of it's worth. Then if you can find it cheaper perhaps on sale somewhere all the better as long as it's the same mouse and not a knock off.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> On sites like eBay and Amazon, etc. the sellers can sell for any price they want if people are willing to pay it and haven't done their homework. If you're looking at a specific model then you need to verify what the manufacturer's suggested retail price is and what big box stores are selling it for so you get an idea of it's worth. Then if you can find it cheaper perhaps on sale somewhere all the better as long as it's the same mouse and not a knock off.


please will you second look for me. You see the mouse flavella has recommended me? and you see the top item on ebay i linked here to (the one that is over £2). Are they the same model? they both have exact same title description don't they?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If it's an M100 then it's the same model of mouse, however, the product number is different. Flavallee's is 910-001601 which is an older version of the one you linked to on ebay UK which is 910-005003. The higher the number the newer the version but they appear to have the same function.

I personally would never buy from eBay so I recommend this one from Amazon which is the same more recent model as the one on eBay:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Logitech...528196&hash=item4da250c421:g:QO4AAOSw4dNdehPV

Of course it's up to you if you want to bid on it on eBay.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> If it's an M100 then it's the same model of mouse, however, the product number is different. Flavallee's is 910-001601 which is an older version of the one you linked to on ebay UK which is 910-005003. The higher the number the newer the version but they appear to have the same function.
> 
> I personally would never buy from eBay so I recommend this one from Amazon which is the same more recent model as the one on eBay:
> 
> ...


lol I stopped buying from Amazon a truly vile greedy evil company they are. who treat their employees like absolute crap as they rake in BILLIONS of profit, iit was after seeing a BBC docu. of them. So funnily enough I warn people who buy from them like you are doing me ebay. The guy that is helping me (though it is his weekend off and mustn't wanna snwer my latest emails about this because it is after business hours.... he recommends ebay because he has found it is very good for sending back products if not satisfied...this is all been totally confusing for me. A real brain twistwer because I sent him this example of an mouse from ebay which was £5 pounds odd, and he said it is ok, but won't be that great than some of the more expensive ones, HOWever when i scrlled down the list I was seeing the same model more expensive....that is when I posted here, and flavella recommended what he uses but I find it even cheaper than the one I showed the other guy, but much more expensive down the list. So I hope you can feel my confusion..??? I still am confused. I am wondering what flavella thinks also


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

The first mouse at your Ebay link is an auction so the price isn't fixed, the 2nd is a 'buy it now' which means the price is fixed unless it also says 'make an offer' where you can contact the seller and offer less than the buy it now price but the seller can refuse.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

managed said:


> The first mouse at your Ebay link is an auction so the price isn't fixed, the 2nd is a 'buy it now' which means the price is fixed unless it also says 'make an offer' where you can contact the seller and offer less than the buy it now price but the seller can refuse.


with respect, what would I want to bargain for? flavella recommended me a mouse. I see it going for just over £2 which is FAR cheaper than he says he got his for, and all I really want to know if it is the same. it has same title. so surely the answer is yes? I am trying to get confirmatio because i have been confused by info from the other guy helping me saying cheap mouses are not all that great. this shop is like a madhatter's tea party. one of the reasons i DREAD buying stuff.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Buy both and confirm?
How else would anyone know?

Personally, I don't buy anything off of ebay unless I know the seller and that's only happened once in my life.

That's how much I trust the sellers on ebay. Too much questionable junk, imo.
Maybe you'll get lucky, maybe you won't.

I have a Walmart with in a mile selling that mouse for less than $10 US.
That's what I'd buy. That's what I bought in the past.
It's a reasonable price, works properly and I didn't have to order it online.

Whether it's the same identical mouse on ebay a particular individual is selling, is irrelevant to me.


For more involved electronics, like a computer, I first go to Newegg and then check prices against Amazon. Then if the price structure is equivalent or close to local retailers, I buy local.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just contacted a store and they are delivering it tomorrow. Ahhhhh can relax now lol thanks for all your help  and have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Good choice


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, indeed. You're welcome.


----------



## elsb (Nov 19, 2010)

xyl3 said:


> Yes Tom Throoper! Yes I was told he had had a stroke and died. His wife emailed me. Were you not informed? I was totally shocked and upset. I considered him a dear friend. He helped me SO much and had a great sense of humour. I had only recently lost my mum so it was painful for losing Tom also.


Oh no. I had wondered what happened to him as well. This is very sad. He was so good at helping with almost any issue a person was experiencing.


----------

